# [solved]question about apache notice (SSL)

## clouds222

I do not clearly understand the meaning of the notice of apache when I restart the apache services. it seems some conflicts?

```
[Sun Aug 16 18:14:29 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.2.10-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations
```

Last edited by clouds222 on Thu Aug 20, 2009 3:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## clouds222

does any one know the reason.

----------

## Mad Merlin

That's always there, it's just telling you the versions of various things it's using and that startup went fine. (If you didn't get that message, it'd probably be cause for concern.)

----------

## clouds222

yes，but whats the meaning by the words：

```
resuming normal operations
```

when I configure MPM module in apache and don't add threads support in php, I get these words too. so I think here might be some issues with the modules.

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *clouds222 wrote:*   

> yes，but whats the meaning by the words：
> 
> ```
> resuming normal operations
> ```
> ...

 

It's just telling you that startup was successful, nothing more.

 *clouds222 wrote:*   

> when I configure MPM module in apache and don't add threads support in php, I get these words too. so I think here might be some issues with the modules.

 

Honestly, I think you're trying to find problems where there are none.

If you're having a problem, what is it?

----------

## clouds222

yes,

when I restart the server, I can see the ssl error log record that

```
[Thu Aug 20 22:43:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)

[Thu Aug 20 22:43:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.xxx.com' does NOT match server name!?

[Thu Aug 20 22:43:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)

[Thu Aug 20 22:43:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.xxx.com' does NOT match server name!?

```

but when I visit the website throug https in firefox, I got the warning "sec_error_untrusted_issuer", and was told that the site was not trusted.

but when i ignore the warning, i can go on well with the site view.

----------

## clouds222

I got the reason for the 2 warnings.

the first one is I left the server name as localhost in 00_default_ssl_vhost.conf. change this to my host name to fix this.

the second one, i use the cert.pem but not  *.crt and *.key, maybe the cert.pem was not generated correctly, but indeed it works ok for IE & firefox.

the notice information in apache error log still exists.

-So, it's not a problem for me scence it always work like this.

Thanks Mad.

----------

